# can not make sound-juicer-2.28.1



## jotawski (Dec 13, 2009)

from a few lines at the end


```
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/sound-juicer/work/sound-juicer-2.28.1/src'
  CXX    sound_juicer-dummy.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-main.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-prefs.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-play.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-about.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-extracting.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-inhibit.o
  CC     sound_juicer-sj-genres.o
  CC     sound_juicer-gedit-message-area.o
  CC     sound_juicer-gconf-bridge.o
  CC     sound_juicer-egg-play-preview.o
  CC     sound_juicer-bacon-message-connection.o
  CXXLD  sound-juicer
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libssl.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libssl.so.6
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libz.so.5
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libgssapi.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libgssapi.so.10
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libkrb5.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libkrb5.so.10
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libasn1.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libasn1.so.10
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libcrypto.so.5, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libcrypto.so.6
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libroken.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libroken.so.10
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libcrypt.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libcrypt.so.5
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libcom_err.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libneon.so, may conflict with libcom_err.so.5
/usr/bin/ld: warning: librpcsvc.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libXext.so, may conflict with librpcsvc.so.5
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_serialnumber'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_find_subjectAltName_otherName'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_find'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_attach_anchors'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_query_alloc'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_get_error_string'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_unenvelope'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_add_password'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_hostname'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_unwrap_ContentInfo'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_prompt_hidden'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_check_eku'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_binary'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_append'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_destroy_ctx'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_to_Name'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_wrap_ContentInfo'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_issuer'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_free_octet_string_list'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_iter'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_subject'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_attach_revoke'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_get_one_cert'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_init_ctx'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_add_crl'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_context_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_create_signed_1'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_is_null_p'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_verify_signed'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_context_set_missing_revoke'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_query_match_option'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_query_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_set_proxy_certificate'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_context_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_set_prompter'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_crypto_available'
gmake[2]: *** [sound-juicer] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/sound-juicer/work/sound-juicer-2.28.1/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/sound-juicer/work/sound-juicer-2.28.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/sound-juicer.
maifa# exit
exit

Script done on Sat Dec 12 20:25:54 2009
```

my machine is 


```
[maifa] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD maifa.xxxxxx.yyy 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #2: Sat Dec 12 19:51:48 ICT 2009     [email]root@maifa.xxxxxx.yyy[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HARIPOONCHAI  i386
[maifa] ~%
```

i suffer from this error for weeks

thanks in advance for any helps and hints

regards,

jotawski


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

How do you install it?
Is ports tree up to date?

many similar threads simply have dirty port directory...
try cleaning it and then make ...

```
# make clean install clean
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this a clean 8.0 installation, or an upgrade from 6/7?


----------



## jotawski (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks
yes, i cvsup a fresh ports tree and do make index afterwards and here is an output of make index


```
maifa# cd /usr/ports/
maifa# make index
Generating INDEX-8 - please wait..make_index: tracautocomplete-0.4.1: no entry for :/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: mod_rpaf-ap2-0.6
 Done.
maifa#
```

about sound-juicer i also did portupgrade -a but stuck at sound-juicer all the time.

once again many thanks for your time.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

The preferred way of fetching and updating a ports tree is portsnap(8) nowadays. I suggest you switch to that (i.e. stop using cvsup for updating the ports tree, only use it to update the sources of the base system)

Portsnap will also build the INDEX files for you. I think your ports tree is not entirely healthy right now.

My advice:

`# rm -rf /usr/ports`

`# portsnap fetch extract` (will fetch an entirely new ports tree, use only for the first time, use `# portsnap fetch update` once you have a ports tree).

Fix or rebuild your package database (`# pkgdb -F` or `# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db && pkgdb -u`).

Then try the installation or portupgrade again.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 14, 2009)

oh really, my instinct told me about that too.
i normally use cvsup for the whole freebsd set.  i have to switch to portsnap for ports and rebuild everything once again. i will come back after about 1110 packages have been upgraded.

may be right now is to rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db and do pkgdb -u

many thanks indeed for your hints.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## jotawski (Dec 14, 2009)

i did upgrade from 7.2 to 8.0 from source

sorry for not seeing your hints, DutchDaemon.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 14, 2009)

i got the same old result at upgrading sound-juicer when i did portupgrade -a after following portsnap ...

well many thanks indeed for all hints and helps from every one here.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

Instead of doing `# portupgrade -a` (which should be used sparingly), use `# /usr/sbin/pkg_version -vL '='` to determine which ports need updating, and do them one at a time. 

After upgrading one port, run the command again (in order not to build already upgraded dependencies several times), and work your way down the list. 

It's a good idea to run `# pkgdb -F` or `# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db && pkgdb -u` after each upgraded port to make sure your package database stays sane throughout the process. 

If all else fails, try portmaster, but do not mix it with portupgrade. Take one or the other.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Instead of doing `# portupgrade -a` (which should be used sparingly), use `# /usr/sbin/pkg_version -vL '='` to determine which ports need updating, and do them one at a time.
> 
> After upgrading one port, run the command again (in order not to build already upgraded dependencies several times), and work your way down the list.
> 
> ...



many thanks indeed.
i really feel ashame since my intention is only to overcome just sound-juicer package during upgrading from gnome2.26 to 2.28.  everything are OK but sound-juicer.

at this moment i re cvsup src tree for 8.0-release and re making world by removeing all /usr/obj as suggest in the handbook first.  dropping down into a single-user mode, mergemaster it and bring it up to multi-user mode and now under process of portupgrade -fa -x openoffice.org-3.1.1.

i have reasons to do this by looking at errors messages given when making sound-juicer.  my reasoning may be wrong.

once again i appreciate all hints and helps and all kinds of assistances from every one here.  and also please accept my apologies for my english.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

This time, make sure you run `# make delete-old` and `# make delete-old-libs` at the appropriate moments. Having old libraries around forever is not good ...


----------



## jotawski (Dec 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This time, make sure you run `# make delete-old` and `# make delete-old-libs` at the appropriate moments. Having old libraries around forever is not good ...



yes, many thanks indeed.

around 600 packages to go from now.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## jotawski (Dec 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This time, make sure you run `# make delete-old` and `# make delete-old-libs` at the appropriate moments. Having old libraries around forever is not good ...



finished delete-old and delete-old-libs.  have not seen any side effects yet.

oh yes, xinitrc revert back to original one so that i need to manually add line 

exec /usr/local/bin/gnome-session

am restarting portupgrade -a -x openoffice.org-3.1.1 once more time.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 15, 2009)

this time sound-juicer get built by the end of my last posting.
there is more question to ask but not now.


```
[maifa] ~% cat /root/my-port-from-portupgrade-a-xopenoffice-out-final.scr 
8.1'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/sound-juicer/work/sound-juicer-2.2
8.1'
===>   Compressing manual pages for sound-juicer-2.28.1_1
===>   Registering installation for sound-juicer-2.28.1_1
===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/bin/sound-juicer
 
      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
 
      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/sound-juicer/
===>  Cleaning for sound-juicer-2.28.1_1
--->  Cleaning out obsolete shared libraries
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 1115 packages found
(-0 +1) . done]
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2 (marked as IGNORE)
maifa#
```

many thanks indeed DutchDaemon.

regards,
jotawski


----------

